# fail to upgrade xkeyboard-config



## sw2wolf (Mar 10, 2011)

```
>pkg_version -vIL=|grep xkeyboard-config
xkeyboard-config-1.8                <   needs updating (index has 1.8_1)

>uname -a
FreeBSD mybsd.zsoft.com 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #2: Sat Feb 26 16:53:57 CST 2011     
root@mybsd.zsoft.com:/media/G/usr/obj/media/G/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  i386

>sudo portupgrade -R xkeyboard-config
...
checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.3
checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: [U]XML::Parser perl module is required[/U] for intltool
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
...
```

I am not familiar with perl. How can i fix such a problem ?

Sincerely!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

Install textproc/p5-XML-Parser.


----------



## sw2wolf (Mar 11, 2011)

```
>/usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-Parser>sudo make install clean
...
===>   p5-XML-Parser-2.40 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of textproc/p5-XML-Parser
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
...
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I usually (as in, at least ten times today...)

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/p5-XMl-Parser-[number] && make install
```
btw I have an alias for :

```
/bin/rm -rf work
```
which saves a lot of typing.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 11, 2011)

No need to make things harder.
`# make deinstall clean install`


----------

